# Labour Approval



## rocky69

Hi:

I am moving to Dubai from Toronto. I have signed the contract when I was in Dubai early November. It's a position with a Bank. Now I am waiting for my Labour Approval. Could anyone advise as how long does it takes for Labour Approval. Is the visa a separate process from labour approval.

The employer mentioned that they have applied for labour approval as of Nov. 30 but there was some holidays/vacations in Dubai and as such the delay.

Any advise on the visa/labour approval and other insight into settling in Dubaiwould be really appreciated.

Kind regards,

A Canadian moving into Dubai


----------



## FlyingDodo

Hi, welcome.

It usually takes 5-10 working days to get your labour approval. Once your employer has this, they can apply for your working visa, which again can take 5-10 working days.

The labour approval allows you to be employed by the company. (for example you can start work before arriving in Dubai)

The working visa allows you to enter the country to work.

Once the working visa is issued, it is deposited at the airport for you to pick up. Then, you are able to apply for the Residency visa within 60 days of entry (Blood test + X-Ray, then another 5-10 day wait). You need this to open a current account, get a driving license etc.

Hope that helps!


----------



## FlyingDodo

On the delay, pretty much nothing would have happened between 3rd-14th December because of the National and Eid holidays.


----------



## Guest

Depends where the bank is located is it in Dubai or in the Free-Zones?

If it's in the Dubai Municipality and not any of the Free Zones (Jeb Ali, Media City, TECOM) then it takes a little longer than usual.

-Joey


----------



## Nicole101982

Hi Rocky69...question for you have you gotten your x-ray done in Canada? I am also a canadian moving to Dubai and haven't been able to get any information about which x-ray to get, do you have any info on this?

Thanks!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Nicole101982 said:


> Hi Rocky69...question for you have you gotten your x-ray done in Canada? I am also a canadian moving to Dubai and haven't been able to get any information about which x-ray to get, do you have any info on this?
> 
> Thanks!!


X-Ray and Blood Test are done here as part of the Residency Visa process.


----------



## Nicole101982

crazymazy1980 said:


> X-Ray and Blood Test are done here as part of the Residency Visa process.


Thanks for the quick reply...I have been getting some very mixed information from my recruiter in Canada I was told to have them done here and then send them to Dubai so they can submit my visa application-So frustrating getting the wrong info!! Currently I am waiting on my degree attestation which takes forever in Canada, this forum has been a lifesaver!!


----------



## rocky69

Hi:

Thanks for such valuable insight.

Nicole101982: Degree attestation should not take long depending upon where you like and what route you take to get it attested.

I like in Toronto, so basically I drove to Ottawa. You need to get your degree attested from Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Ottawa. Attestation starts at 10:30 am -12:00 noon and 3:00-4:00 pm. It takes about 15-20 minutes for attestation from the Ministry depending upon the number of people ahead of you.

After that you need it attested at the Embassy of UAE. Both Embassy and Foriegn Affairs office are close by. You need to submit your document at the embassy before 12:00 noon. They charge $50 for each document. If you want them attested on the same day, they charge another $25 for each document. The documents can be collected on the same day in 2:00 -3:00 pm time slot. 

Last but not the least, you must request your university to send a transcript to UAE embassy directly. If UAE embassy does not have the transcript, they will not attest your degree.

I got my degree attest in a day plus it is your original degree that need to be attested and not a photocopy.

I hope this info help...

All the best,


----------



## Abe

I moved from Toronto to Dubai a couple of weeks ago. My visa took 5 weeks to process. That was longer than usual but it does happen. My employer was not in a free zone.


----------



## Taimoor Jadoon

Hey, Thanks for the useful info. I need to certify my canadian diploma and was searching all kinds of website for the correct procedure to get my diploma attested.. I just need some more clarification on the process you stated here. I live in Toronto aswell and can drive to ottawa anytime to get my diploma attesed. 
First thing i wana confirm is that I would have to go to the Canadian ministry of foreign affairs rite ? and than to the U.A.E embassy ? 
Secondly You said that the university should send the UAE embassy the original transcripts .. So should i just go to my institution and ask them to send the transcripts to the UAE embassy ? Who should the transcripts be addressed to ? How do i find out that the Embassy received my transcripts so that i dont end up driving all the way to ottawa to find out that the transcripts are not even there.. 
Please let me know the step by step process if you can, to get my degree attested.. That would help me alot...

Another thing I want to ask is that in addition to my diploma, I just finished my 4 year business degree this month. My convocation is in june which means that i will receive my degree in june but i cant wait till june to get my degree and get it attested and than leave for Dubai. I want to leave within a month. What should I do about that ? 







rocky69 said:


> Hi:
> 
> Thanks for such valuable insight.
> 
> Nicole101982: Degree attestation should not take long depending upon where you like and what route you take to get it attested.
> 
> I like in Toronto, so basically I drove to Ottawa. You need to get your degree attested from Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Ottawa. Attestation starts at 10:30 am -12:00 noon and 3:00-4:00 pm. It takes about 15-20 minutes for attestation from the Ministry depending upon the number of people ahead of you.
> 
> After that you need it attested at the Embassy of UAE. Both Embassy and Foriegn Affairs office are close by. You need to submit your document at the embassy before 12:00 noon. They charge $50 for each document. If you want them attested on the same day, they charge another $25 for each document. The documents can be collected on the same day in 2:00 -3:00 pm time slot.
> 
> Last but not the least, you must request your university to send a transcript to UAE embassy directly. If UAE embassy does not have the transcript, they will not attest your degree.
> 
> I got my degree attest in a day plus it is your original degree that need to be attested and not a photocopy.
> 
> I hope this info help...
> 
> All the best,


----------

